# To Pick or Not to Pick?



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

So while we're all waiting for warm weather, I'd like to know what every ones opinion and/or experience is about leaving mushrooms to spore. When you find a bunch of mushrooms, or even a few, do you leave some even if they're fresh enough to pick or do you pick them all? I've personally never found so many that I wanted to leave any, but I'm always open to learning new things.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I have waited till I get them home and then lay them outside in the shade for a half a day or so, usually half or more will spore that wayand it wont hurt the flavor a bit. That works better than a webbed sack in my opinion. 

Happy Hunting !!!


----------



## kawryan (Oct 17, 2012)

You might want to get looking/picking we got a report from Ava, MO today at http://morelhunters.com/forum/missouri-message-board/19193-southern-missouri-morels-2013


----------

